# Training Today Gunners 2nd set of "formal" marks



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Gunner is simply AMAZING!!! He's doing this at 4 months old.... derby can't be far behind for this guy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, those are big boy marks!


----------

